# 100's of Delivery Failure/Daemon type virus



## Karen (Apr 17, 2002)

I've been getting literally 100's of delivery failure/daemon return type email messages in my Yahoo account. Each has an attachment (which I've not opened, but I'm assuming is some type of virus since there are 100's of these things a day).

Today, I had over 500 of these things, and for some reason, they are getting past the spam controls I've established.

I don't mind mass deleting them; but the problem is, I have look through the entire list to determine the legitimate emails. It's getting to be a pain. 

I can't change email accounts because this is email is attached to my business domaine/website.


----------



## donsgal (May 2, 2005)

Karen said:


> I've been getting literally 100's of delivery failure/daemon return type email messages in my Yahoo account. Each has an attachment (which I've not opened, but I'm assuming is some type of virus since there are 100's of these things a day).
> 
> Today, I had over 500 of these things, and for some reason, they are getting past the spam controls I've established.
> 
> ...


If the subject line is consistent you can set up a filter to delete them the instant they appear. Go to "options" in the upper right hand corner then click on the "filters" under the management column. Click the "add" button, on the filter screen and then put the subject title under "subject" (third option down). Finally where it says THEN, choose trash and click the "add filter" button. 

You will have to empty your trash every day, but that is better than having to go in and delete each email individually.

HTH

donsgal


----------



## Karen (Apr 17, 2002)

I have the filters set up, but the messages are getting past the filters. Plus, if a message I send doesn't go through, it's important that I know it and don't want it to end up in the trash.


----------



## Stann (Jan 2, 2005)

Provide a sample. Include the full email header. That will, at least, identify the path.

... you can "x" out any self identifying names from the header (ie. anything that you don't wish to be viewed by the public replace it with "x"s).


--- A first thought is that you have a trojan horse on your computer. A suggestion is to try using that account from a non-related computer, maybe at a library, for a day and see if you can catch any further "bad" emails from that day. If not, then maybe the library's computer is clean, but not yours. Just one possibility to try.


----------



## CraftyDiva (Aug 26, 2003)

I thought Yahoo has a virus scan on emails. When I open an attachment, it always reads, "Yahoo has scanned this message and has found it to have no virus", Maybe not in those exact words, but it's close enough to what I see.

Can't you just check the emails as spam? When I do that, I never get another email from that party.

Contact yahoo and ask what's going on with thier virus program, if these are slipping under the radar. They may need to update.


.


----------



## Stann (Jan 2, 2005)

A trojan horse is an illicit program put unknowingly on your computer to originate bad stuff (or do other bad stuff). It may be that someone (and someone's computer) with login access to her account is originating the bogus emails. The path will usually show a bogus path. 

Yahoos spam catchers only looks at inbound emails.


----------



## OntarioMan (Feb 11, 2007)

What you have is some spam robot sending email to lists of people with your email address as the return-to, originator or whatever. What you're receiving is all those bounced emails which did not make it to their target. 

The bad news is that short of changing your email address, there is not much you can do. The good news is that these "robots" appear to "roll" the originator/return-to addresses - so basically, you may get 500 junk emails today, and none for another month - at which time you may get 5000 junk emails. 

Spam filters work to some extent - but unfortunately, to get them to be more effective usually means also losing some legitimate email.


----------



## CraftyDiva (Aug 26, 2003)

Okay, just went to Yahoo and opened an email with attachment. When I hit the attachment to open it, this is the message I got....................

Scan result: No virus threat detected. 



.


----------



## lharvey (Jul 1, 2003)

Spoofing...

The sender information shown in e-mails (the "From" field) can be spoofed easily. This technique is commonly used by Spammers to hide the origin of their e-mails and leads to problems such as misdirected bounces (i.e. e-mail spam backscatter).

From Wikipedia...


----------

